# Which grooming table?



## ninemaplefarm

New to conformation showing.....which brand and style of grooming table is the best first table for a show beginner? Thanks!

Also, do you use table to help teach stack?


----------



## Ramage

I have never used a table to teach the stack and have had good success. Not sure about others, but I found it easy to teach the stay command first (of course, all of my dogs are worked OB from the get go). Once the dog understand this, I then hand stack the dog and use the command "stand stay" and eventually just "stand." Lot's of ways to go about it as far as commands, etc, but that has worked best for me. 

As far as tables, I am not sure which is best for a beginner. What is your price range? Do you plan to take it with you to shows or is this just for home use? They have hydraulic tables ... great for dogs who don't want to jump up and it saves your back. Of course, not sure I'd want to take that to a show. If you want something cheap and sturdy, Walmart sells a foldable table with a heavy, texturized plastic top. It works very well IMO and is easy to fold and move. It's only one size, though, so might not work for oversized dogs.


----------



## Xeph

I use tables to teach a puppy to stack because it's dangerous for me to bend over them (bad balance issues). When the puppy is around 6 months old, though, I put them on the ground and they learn to stack there too.

Also, it's all preference in terms of what you want for a grooming table. Some people like them really low, so they don't have to reach up to groom the topline of the dog (I just have my dogs lie down on the table if I need to blowout their toplines). Other people like mid sized tables, so it's easier to blow dry legs and the like.


----------



## Freestep

Everything Ramage said.

Main thing is... do you want the table to be portable? If so, you'll need to get a folding table. Be very careful when putting big dogs on folding tables--make sure the legs lock when the table is up and that the table is on firm, level ground, as they have a tendency to wobble and buckle. 

I am a professional groomer and wouldn't be without my adjustable-height tables. I have one electric and one hydraulic. Personally, I prefer the hydraulic because the electric ones move sooooo slowly, but if you're not working in a busy salon, it probably doesn't matter.

They also have tables that are stationary and adjust by means of holes and pins in the legs. These are good if you have different size dogs, but you can't adjust the height with the dog on the table like you can with hydraulic/electric.

Lastly, there are fixed-height tables. They are cheap, light, and easy to move. With big dogs, they can get wobbly, so again make sure you have a good level surface. The obvious disadvantage is that you only get one height, but if you prefer to work at one height anyway, it doesn't matter so much.

Pet Edge has the best deals on tables, but shipping can be high, depending on where you live.

Grooming Tables | PetEdge.com

You'll also need a grooming arm and loop. Some tables come with a built-in arm, and others use clamp-on arms.


----------



## Freestep

I like the idea of the plastic top on this one:

General Cage Plastic Top Pet Grooming Table | PetEdge.com

Most grooming tables have a plywood top with a rubber mat glued on. Eventually, the plywood warps, the trim comes loose, and the mat unsticks. The rubber mat is also difficult to clean. If the top is one molded piece of plastic and textured for good footing, it should be long-lasting, easier to clean, and lighter in weight. I haven't actually seen one in person in order to inspect it, but I saw it a while back and thought it was a a good idea for a grooming table... wish mine had those kind of tops! 

I swore I would never go back to plywood after my old Edemco tables kept rotting and falling apart... but I simply couldn't afford the stainless steel model. I went to a different brand (Hanvey) and these tables have held up remarkably well--my hydraulic one even survived the fire. I've had both for about ten years now. You really do get what you pay for.

Pet Dog Grooming Elevator Table tables Menu Page.....


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Awesome..thanks guys!!


----------

